# Scammer seller?



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 17, 2018)

Seems like one of those scammer sellers with a bunch of random other stuff for sale.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=163004107078


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 17, 2018)

That was a bike snydebike listed....his pix too
EBay should nail this dude and give him a permanent bye-bye

but they won't


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2018)

WTF !!! They 16000 items listed, and bad feedback.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe he purchased it from Bob and is reselling it?


----------



## jchicago (Apr 17, 2018)

Both of them.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 17, 2018)

I thought the bike and pics looked familiar. That's why!


----------



## stoney (Apr 17, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I thought the bike and pics looked familiar. That's why!




I thought the same thing. Looked too familiar.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe I’m naive but the listing shows “Top Rated Plus” seller, over 27K reviews and a 99.4 rating. How do people here know he’s not flipping the same bike at a higher price?


----------



## stoney (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't know how they can figure "Top Rated Seller", look at his Feedbacks, neutral and negative over the past year. Tons of sales don't make a Top Rated Seller.  Also, you shouldn't be using someone else's pictures from a previous sale. That seems like a give away to fraud. My thoughts.


----------



## KingSized HD (Apr 18, 2018)

stoney said:


> I don't know how they can figure "Top Rated Seller", look at his Feedbacks, neutral and negative over the past year. Tons of sales don't make a Top Rated Seller.  Also, you shouldn't be using someone else's pictures from a previous sale. That seems like a give away to fraud. My thoughts.




I went to view the feedback to see what to avoid with a “scammer” before I posted; 
The last 12 mos. they’ve had 21,577 positives of 21,834 total feedbacks, a 98.8% positive result. I don’t know the person but that seems pretty good to me. Maybe I wouldn’t feel that way if I was one of the 125 “negatives” though. 

I agree using the same pictures isn’t cool, they should’ve gotten fresh pics themselves.


----------



## stoney (Apr 18, 2018)

Average of 60 items a day over the past year. Man that is a ton of stuff.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 18, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> I went to view the feedback to see what to avoid with a “scammer” before I posted;
> The last 12 mos. they’ve had 21,577 positives of 21,834 total feedbacks, a 98.8% positive result. I don’t know the person but that seems pretty good to me. Maybe I wouldn’t feel that way if I was one of the 125 “negatives” though.
> 
> I agree using the same pictures isn’t cool, they should’ve gotten fresh pics themselves.
> ...



I was figuring that he was hoping for a fast flip and used the same photos. 
 When you are doing 30-100 sales a day, stuff happens.  I have a 2000 feedback but most were from buying.  160 of my feedback are from selling and I had 2 negative feedbacks from a couple crazy fools.  One was for a sports card that he never paid for and he gave me the negative feedback because he said "You need to send the card then get paid, that's the way it works"...lol.  The other was from a guy the purchased a TOC lamp and wanted it shipped the the UK.  I stated in my ad that sales were to the US ONLY.  I told him that I will try to help and found 3 quotes for him and even offered to pay for half the shipping.  He stated the I was trying to overcharge him for shipping.  He came up with the same prices on his end too.  So....1 out of every 100 being crazy seen easy to believe to me.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 18, 2018)

This could be a form of algorithmic selling, it’s sometimes dicey but it’s a living. You essentially sell anything in any genra that you see a profit margin. You can follow trends in what people are willing to pay for certain collectible things. Have you noticed how the Chinese begin to repop something that is a trend? They watch the buying and selling trends and capitalize.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 18, 2018)

Again my old bike, bought that baby for $300 locally and had it for a few years. Snydebike bought it from me. I don't see that it's worth $1400. If I was trying to get top dollar I would put $800 shipped on it. The paint was worn on it, couple broken spokes, missing the horn in the tank.


----------



## vincev (Apr 18, 2018)

Looking for a fast flip.His rating is 99.4 % I say he is legit.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 18, 2018)

99.4% would be suspension territory if it weren't for the sheer number of sales.

I don't see how this seller can sell this much in such a short time and not just start their own site to sell stuff.

From a distance it all looks like artificial churning to me. I've seen others who took years to get a fraction of that business and they are definitely legit.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 18, 2018)

Might be real, but I wouldn’t chance it. He must be a dealer or wholesaler or something. So many random things and different backgrounds in the pics. There’s different hands holding things in pics and too many stock looking photos for me.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Apr 19, 2018)

@Robertriley ebay will actually remove negative feedback from sales that didn't happen for legitimate reasons. You have to send them a message. It happened to me but I also contacted them right away so I'm not sure if there is some kind of grace period. I had someone who ordered an item then said they didn't want it so I cancelled the sale. Two weeks later they filed a dispute with ebay saying they never received the item. I contacted ebay showing them the cancelled order status and they took care of the rest. But then I got the negative feedback. I figure this was some kind of scam from the buyer and when it didn't work they left bad feedback.


----------



## MarkKBike (Apr 21, 2018)

As a seller on e-bay myself,  Do buyers really have to be concerned? From what I understand when conflicts arise the buyer is always right. I believe with the current e-bay policies the buyer can always re-coup there money from a purchase.

When a faulty item is purchased on e-bay, all the buyer has to do is file a claim that states "The item purchased is not as described", once that is done the seller then needs to reach a compromise, or pay to have the item shipped back, once it is returned the money will be refunded. If you purchase from top rated sellers, the buyer has 30 days to file a claim.

Are there also scams where buyers can loose?

I'm a top rated power seller with 100% positive feedback. I have found 99.9% of the people I deal with are good people. Over the years as a seller I have only been taken advantage a few times.

Once a claim is open within e-bay system, the buyer is always in control. I have found on the very rare occasion that they are not happy, I have always been required to refund the complete purchase amount.

Over the years as a seller  I have only had two issues, one was with a neon beer sign damaged in shipping, and the other was with a vintage toy car model that the buyer said did not match the description. On both occasions the buyer was refunded there entire purchase/ shipping amount.

As a e-Bay buyer I have purchased just two items with problems over he last 10 years, (both items were from China). The problem was they did not arrive.  In both circumstances I was refunded my purchase / shipping price after a claim was filed.

I always thought e-bay was a very safe and friendly buyers market.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 21, 2018)

Looked...probably a pawn store based on the amount of guitars and parts.


----------



## jchicago (Apr 22, 2018)

Mystery solved (more or less).

Shortly after the 2nd listing appeared on eBay and this thread started, I messaged snydebike on eBay. 

Here’s what he just replied to me:

“I sold the bike to an international bidder but for some reason, the bike got stuck at ebay's international shipping warehouse, for some reason they couldn't ship the bike. (maybe size of box?) I was able to keep selling funds and the buyer was refunded by ebay. So my guess is the person selling, lists items that can't be shipped through ebay's international shipping facility.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 25, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> As a seller on e-bay myself,  Do buyers really have to be concerned? From what I understand when conflicts arise the buyer is always right. I believe with the current e-bay policies the buyer can always re-coup there money from a purchase.
> 
> When a faulty item is purchased on e-bay, all the buyer has to do is file a claim that states "The item purchased is not as described", once that is done the seller then needs to reach a compromise, or pay to have the item shipped back, once it is returned the money will be refunded. If you purchase from top rated sellers, the buyer has 30 days to file a claim.
> 
> ...



You are mostly correct, but if the buyer has what is termed “buyers remorse”, the seller can prevail most of the time. You cannot buy something and then say things like, it’s not what I imagined, or it looks different than I thought, or I changed my mind. I say this because it happens a lot and I have fought it and won.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2018)

mtnbikeman said:


> @Robertriley ebay will actually remove negative feedback from sales that didn't happen for legitimate reasons. You have to send them a message. It happened to me but I also contacted them right away so I'm not sure if there is some kind of grace period. I had someone who ordered an item then said they didn't want it so I cancelled the sale. Two weeks later they filed a dispute with ebay saying they never received the item. I contacted ebay showing them the cancelled order status and they took care of the rest. But then I got the negative feedback. I figure this was some kind of scam from the buyer and when it didn't work they left bad feedback.



Thanks, I'm at 100% right now and those are sooooo long ago that I'm not too concerned


----------



## spoker (Apr 26, 2018)

gettin real tired of seen this post!!


----------

